# Sticky  Do you have someone in service?



## moopups

Please inform them of this site and the seperate site: http://groups.msn.com/homesteadvets The msn site has a place called TAD where those in service can write their words and give us a real bit of insite about what they are experiencing in conflict areas. There is also a chat portion where you and they can use free to communicate in real time. There are 20 boards covering various subjects available for everybodys use. Don't let them feel as if they are alone; that can cause major issues to exist while they are in stress.


----------



## caroline00

my son in law went into the air force a year ago last Oct. So far he has stayed put not being deployed. there are always lots of rumors of deployment but most havent developed into anything. He is an engineer and expects to be sent to Iraq for the rebuilding phase.


----------



## Ardie/WI

My nephew is coming home from Iraq....praise God!


----------



## beowoulf90

We have a member of our Civil War re-enacting unit married to a soldier in Iraq. He is suppose to be coming home in about a month or so. I know she is on pins and needles waiting for him to come home...Most of us in the unit have been in the military or the spouse of a military member. 

Airborne, All the way, Sir


----------



## lauralee

My son-in-law just went to Iraq in January, supposed to be there for a year. He is stationed in Saddam's hometown, his sergeant already has been wounded. Gonna be a long year.


----------



## Kung

I am someone in service. :haha: Does that count?


----------



## james dilley

my brothers step son is in iraq , he called the other day said they are experinceing attacks about 40% of the time and he says theres a lot of action he's seeing. he is driving truck ,(what else ,it runs in the family)and he's there till next april.


----------



## westbrook

Both my sons are Army.. age 21 and 19... and we are so proud of them!


----------



## cowgirlone

My brother in law and my nephew are still there.


----------



## Rick

Our son Richard- PFC, 3rd BN, 8th Marines left for Haiti Saturday. That is we ASSUME he left. In true military tradition, they would not give the men a real date until they warmed up the jet engines  He called us twice Friday, and not at all after that.

Rick is a rifle expert. He expects to be there for 5 months. Originally the plan was for a shorter stay in Haiti, with the primary stint in Iraq. Last word was they wouldn't go to Iraq after all. We shall see. He'd give anything to be closing in on Fallujah right now. If he were, he'd probably be firing a mortar. 

God Bless them all.


----------



## Mutti

My son Andrew is in the National Guard...just finished his basic training and is now in demolition training. Rumor is his unit is going to Iraq this summer. We are proud of him; he has always wanted to be in the service and we can really notice the change in him just over the last few weeks....made it thru while battling pneumonia,on antibiotics,coughing himself to sleep but he stuck it out...told us alot of guys didn't make it. DEE


----------



## Ardie/WI

My nephew is on American soil...........

Pray for all the soldiers still there.


----------



## RachL

My husband is SF. He's pretty busy right now 

**RachL**

Before I lay me down to sleep...And fall into a slumber deep...Hear this little prayer of mine...Hope it gets to you in time...Bless those on land and sea and air...Who fight for freedom here and there...Send special blessings from above...Protect them with your shield of love...Return them safely, we humbly pray...To the Land of the Free...And the Home of the Brave.


----------



## Chuck

Connie's little brother is deployed with the Rangers - same unit I was in. It's his second combat deployment in six months. Keepin' those boys busy!


----------



## Terry - NW Ohio

Our 22 year old is coming home from Kuwait sometime next month. He was transferred to a National Guard unit that was activated 14 months ago and sent overseas 12 months ago. We will be SO HAPPY to have him home again!!  .


----------



## cowgirlone

Yeah! My nephew is back from Iraq!! He's in Ft Bragg.
BIL is still there, but hopes to be back in the states next month!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My younger son is a Navy pilot in training. He gets his wings on May 14. Don't know yet where he is going after that.

Hubby was a Navy kiddy cruiser during the Vietnam War era. My dad was a Navy Seabee on Iwo Jima. My grandfather on mom's side was in WWI. My grandfather on dad's side was a teenage Confederate soldier in the Civil War. Yes, you read that right.


----------



## Jay1

Grandson is in 1st Cavalry Division...Iraq.


----------



## mommabear

My son and daughter-in-law have a high school friend in Iraq. I feel bad for him as he has been over there over a year and his enlistment is up and he is not allowed to come home. 
Has anyone seen www.soldiersangels.org 
I was assigned a soldier and am getting ready to send my first care package this week-end.
Check out the site if you have a chance.


----------



## moopups

Thank you for the link, I am going to post it in its own thread, moopups.


----------



## lilolcolt

My wife's brother is on the USS Enterprise. He has been on many of the recent happenings around the last year since 9/11. I am a vet myself of Desert Storm. Navy.


----------



## cowgirlone

Yeah! My BIL is back from Iraq!


----------



## moopups

Please ask him if he would consicer posting his opinion here about the level of hardship, sights he saw, his opinion of the prison 'torture', ect.


----------



## cowgirlone

I will ask him Moopups. When he was back for a visit in January, he had some very interesting stories.

Edited to add:
Well, the computer is the last thing on his mind right now. He loaded up his family and headed to the Colorado mountains for a rest. Can't say that I blame him!


----------



## Ravenlost

My brother is in Mosul, Iraq. He's been there since February and is supposed to come home next February. I can post photos of his living conditions, etc. if anyone is interested.

By the way, he's Alabama National Guard.


----------



## jerneeon

Not this year.


----------



## mkoonrn

My son Wayne is in the Army and spent all last year in Iraq. He was in the war from the start --went in Feb. He was with the 101st. Airborne from 
Fort Campbell, KY. It was the worst year of my life. My husband was seriously ill and has now passed away. Our son can home the week before Christmas. It was the best present that we had ever gotten. I was just glad he came home in time to spend a little time with his Dad, even though my husband spent most of the time in the hospital. I just wish we could have given him the hero's welcome that he really deserved, but the circumstances weren't good. Through it all my son said that they were doing a good thing in Iraq--really helping people who live in deplorable conditions. That's all I have to go by, is what he has told me. I was in the USAF when I was much younger and I was proud to be a soldier. I would not trade that experience for anything. My son re-enlisted while he was in Iraq. He is in school in GA. now, but may have to go back when he is finished with school. I just pray this whole thing will be resolved soon and our families will be back together again.


----------



## Leay

My son is in the Army Reserves, waiting to be deployed. :waa: 
Leay


----------



## mamabear

Our oldest is in the Navy and our middle son has signed up for the Army. It will be real exciting during the Army/Navy games. I will resolve the issue of which one to root for like I do for any football game. You root for whoever is carrying the football and that way you'll be sure you always pick a winner.
We love our children very much and appreciate what they are willing to do for us and their country as well as all of the other sons, daughters, mothers, and fathers that are serving as well.
God bless them and keep them strong.

"Blessed be the Lord my Rock, 
Who trains my hands for war 
and my fingers for battle."

mamabear


----------



## TurnKey

I am a USAF Desrt Storm veteran with 14 years active duty. I have one son in the USAF and another in the Marines. My youngest son (16) is talking about going into the USAF when he graduates. I have a godson/nephew in the Army and another nephew in the Navy. I also have a nephew who is full time Army National Guard. I have contacted recruiters from both the USAF Reserves and Air National Guard and am going to be going back in myself. I feel that if the boys in my family are gonna fight for us, I should be out there beside them defending our country with them. Needless to say, we are very proud of our sons stepping up and defending our country during its hour of need.


----------



## mamagoose

Our 20-year old son is in Iraq right now. He is a Marine Reservist and went in March, 2004. He graduated boot as company honor grad. He has 4 quarters of tech school completed. He was beside Cpl. Derga when he was KIA this week. What's left of his platoon is re-grouping. My DH and I both served one tour active duty out of high school. We were high school sweethearts. DH was in Beirut during the explosion of the barracks. He was infantry and I was base supply (an acceptable MOS for a woman - directed at the Army) He had had enough death for a lifetime. Now, he too talks of wanting to go back. Of course, he's military retirement age, but it's somewhat a father's protective instinct and maybe a sense of revenge going on inside him. Our 22-year old is in the Ohio ANG and took a 30-day telecom tour in the middle east a year ago. He talks of volunteering to go to Iraq. These are rough times for a lot of American families. We are pro-military, but we were opposed to this war from the start.
Semper Fi


----------



## chloe

One of my twin sons is currently in Iraq. It is extremely hard on his twin who is here. Son is a "sharpshooter". I can not decide how I feel about that. He was always such a good shot but this is a whole different ball game.
Husband was a boiler tech in the Navy.


----------



## thequeensblessing

My 23 year old son is in the airforce. We are very proud of him and his commitment!


----------



## skruzich

Two sons in the Marine Corp, my oldest son returned from iraq february after successfully cleaning up fallujah. He volenteered to go on deployment again this month, and is leaving for the Republic of Georgia between now and next month. 

My second son joined, made it halfway through boot and was medically discharged due to something wrong with his arms. He gave it a real shot though! 

My daughter is thinking of joining marine corp to be a journalist. Told her thats fine, but she had better not ever become like these Main stream media journalists! 

Hell if i weren't 44, I would hve joined up and gone myself!


----------



## Petesgirl

I just wanna send out a thank you and lots of respect to all the veterans out there and all the boys serving right now. My husband is a former green beret and we both know that the vets don't get enough credit for what they did and still do. Good job guys, God bless the USA


----------



## momanto

NOT NOW.


----------



## jnap31

Hello all,
I am in the guard out of Northwest Arkansas We are training now in ft hood TX for a deployment to kosovo in a few months.It is really hard being away from my wife and babies but with God's help we are persevering.Keep us in your prayers.Thankyou


----------



## designer

My son, 22, just enlisted in the Army and will go to Missouri for basic on Jan 3, 2006.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna

My brother's son is in the Marines, soon to be deployed to Iraq on the 22nd of January. They have told him to expect to be there for a year. And he and his wife just found out they are expecting a baby.


----------



## southrngardngal

Our son in law was in Iraq for a year 2003-2004 (got home 11-23-2004) now our son and grandson are deployed. Grandson just got back to Kuwait and will be there until around middle of January when he is supposed to come home. Son is supposed to be home around first of year. Will sure be glad to see them.

We are very proud of all three or our boys and support them in what they do.

Thank you to all who serve our country. We appreciate all you do for us.

Jan and William


----------



## littlemama

We are a military family. Husband just got back in January from Kuwait.


----------



## Doeseatoats

My chore boy 19, Who came to me before his parents and thinks of me as a second mom is leaving Monday for the Marines. God Bless him. I will miss him. I have had high school FFA kids helping with my animals and they grow and go. He is one of the special ones. He will do great. He thinks on his feet and takes care of people.


----------



## Clifford

..


----------



## Clifford

I am proud to say that my oldest son is in his 2nd week of US Navy boot camp at Great Lakes NTC, IL.

He's doing a great thing and he wanted to carry on the tradition. I was 10 yrs active duty and both of his grand fathers retired from the military.

May god bless him in all he does. I am so proud of him...


----------



## Missip

My Son is just finishing Advance Individual Training then goes on to Airborne school then he will be assigned to Iraq against my better wishes. Being a Career Army soldier I already know what he is in for, but they grow up and have minds of their own. I just hope he makes it back OK.


----------



## Dorothea

my daughter is in the army...she just recieved her orders she heads to Iraq on the 8th of july.... :Bawling:


----------



## peri_simmons

My daughter was in Airforce for 8 years. She served in the Mortuary in Dover AFb. for her deployment. She asst. in identifying KIa


----------



## designer

My son is graduating Army basic at Ft Jackson, SC this weekend! Going to AIT in Ft Lee, Va. Proud Mama! :hobbyhors :happy: :clap: :banana02: :bouncy:


----------



## cpeyus

My 19 year old sister graduated Basic at Ft Jackson August last year - I got to go to family day & the ceremony, very amazing! Her AIT was at Ft Bliss, TX, which ended in October 2005. It is now May 2006, and her unit is preparing to deploy to Iraq. She leaves Nevada on July 4 for training in TX & NM, and will be in Iraq by end of August or early September.

To those of you who have served/are serving, I admire you very much & thank you for your dedication & service to our country. And to those of you who have family members serving, my prayers are with you & yours.


----------



## Aintlifegrand

It's hard to read this without my throat getting all tight and my eyes all watery. My son is a Crew Chief on a A-10 stationed in Fairbanks Ak now and preparing to go to Afghanistan. My SIL is back from his second trip to Iraq and he and my DD are stationed in San Antonio now ( he will be an instructor so no more deployment for awhile). I pray for all your family members and thank them from the bottom of my heart for their committment. I hope all come home safely.


----------



## jerneeon

My son just went off to boot camp for the National Guard. Whew!!!


----------



## texasrattler

I was in Iraq from Feb 03-feb 04 with the 1-325 AIR 82nd Airborne Div. 
my little brother is in the Tx ANG and is over in Kosovo.


----------



## designer

My son should have graduated advanced training last weekend but is sitting in a VA hospital. It started as tindenitis from a basic training knee injury and somehow turned into depression? :shrug: Not getting much info. Cell phones are not allowed. Last I heard they were considering a medical discarge. :Bawling: I worry about how this will effect his future. He was planning on being career military.


----------



## tuvold

Hey,

Son-in-law just got back from 3rd trip to Iraq.

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## cavscout

hello everyone, i've been active duty army for 18yrs. i spent 16months in iraq this time.


----------



## Clifford

Hi everyone,

My oldest son has completed Navy Corpsman school and is home on 2 weeks of leave. He'll be going to Okinawa, Japan for 2 years.

I'm a 10 yr USAF/AD vet.


----------



## Bluegirl

I have a nephew on the Eisenhower.


----------



## matt090303

My one son is finally out, after a combat jump in Iraq, and a year in Afghanistan. He used to be afraid of heights, but went into the paratroopers, go figure. My youngest, on his brothers advice, went into the Air Force. Now he is over there. If I can reach him I will give him the web address. thanks.


----------



## locket

my son is in the marines H and S company and is set to deploy in march


----------



## OK Yankee

My daughter is in the Navy Reserves heading to Kuwait soon. My Dad, WW2; brother,Viet Nam; sister, & 2 cousins, Viet Nam; were all in the Army. 3 cousins and myself were Air Force, Viet Nam and era. We turned out to be quite the military family. Son is getting ready to retire from the Air Force with 20 years in.


----------



## shellyr44

My beautiful daughter is in the Navy in S. Korea. She's been in since May. We are so proud of her. Both of us where in the Army. Proud to serve!


----------



## Prbob53

As a Vietnam Infantry vet, I'm grateful for all of your loved ones that are serving. Thank You a thousand times over, and God Bless. Phil S.


----------



## kbaldridge06

My husband is in the Navy. He's a medic and currently undergoing battlefield training. He volunteered to go to Iraq so we will see what happens. I just hopes he makes it back in time for the birth of our first child due in March. Right now we don't think he will be able to see her until she is 2 months old. 
I am sooo proud of him. He's the best husband I could have asked for! 

God Bless, 
Katie


----------



## 9tda1dr

I'm new to Homesteading today--my first post. I've been back from Iraq for just over a year. I deployed to Camp Shelby, MS from June 2004 to NOV 2004. I was in Kuwait from NOV 2004 to JAN 2005. I arrived in Iraq early JAN 2005 and remained there until I redeployed back to Camp Shelby in NOV 2005. What saddened me most was to see how the media showed alot of the unfortunate incidents and very little of all the good we are doing. Keep our soldiers in your prayer.


----------



## Graebarde

Hello all. My first post to this site, which I've been reading for a while I might add. As to family in service. My oldest son is a career soldier. A veteran of Panama and ODS. He was sent to Korea just prior to the latest operation in Iraq, much to his chagrin I might add. He will be heading over this summer however with a advisory team. Think I'd rather have him with a larger unit.

During the inital combat operations of Iraqi Freedom I had my second son as well as two nephews and SIL on the ground with the Marines. It was a very tense time around the house. Mom, SIL, DIL, and daughter were basket cases almost.. CNN junkies, but then they were all strongly on my mind too.

I served 12 years with Uncle Sugar. 'Nam as a grunt, then diverted to Korea for my second tour in Nam (interesting experiences there you won't find in newspaper archives), followed by two in Germany. Guess I know now how my folks felt when I was soldierin'


----------



## diamonds

I just seen this thread. Dear Hubby is 27 years USAF. He just came back from 2nd tour over in the M.E. this week. :bouncy:


----------



## heather

My brother was in the Air Force right out of high school -
did his 4 yrs - then got his college degree & entered seminary -

Then he decided to rejoin the service -
He joined the Army Special Forces and is at Ft Bragg -
He just graduated Medic and is currently in language training -

I AM SO PROUD OF HIM


----------



## kygreendream

I dont have direct family in this war. But as a mom I want to thank all the families and soldiers who defend our HONOR everday. I love each of you for your sacrifice and generousity. God Bless each home!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt

My Son is a Marine nearly four years now, will be starting his re-enlistment paperwork next month.
My Nephew, Mike, is a Navy Corpsman training for his second deployment to the Sandbox..."Going back to take care of MY Marines" What a man!!!!

Two cousins, Army and Navy...waiting to hear from their dad on their whereabouts.

OOOH RAAAH!!!!!


----------



## gleanerl

my oldest son has been in the USMC since '98.
he was infantry and special forces (not fast force) and did the door to door, in fallujah (nov. '04/phantom fury)
he got a purple heart, stayed on two legs and lost friends.
he's re-enlisted and will make staff sgt, this month or next.
he's in Ramadi now and is an EOD.....
my youngest son just got the go to go into the USMC.
he hasn't quite decided yet, but looks like he may.
those boys are worries.
my step dad was in the navy, an "orphan-member" of the "USN - Armed Guard" WWII (very interesting if you look them up)
kind of a cross between a marine and a sailor.
my uncle was usn in korea.
i was usn.
ex-hub was usn (now retired).
thank God for corpsmen!! :hobbyhors 
Semper Fi


----------



## Irish Pixie

My daughter is inactive reserve (ROTC) with the Air Force, she'll be active next May when she graduates from the Virginia Military Institute.

Stacy


----------



## rufus

KincoraFarm said:


> My daughter is inactive reserve (ROTC) with the Air Force, she'll be active next May when she graduates from the Virginia Military Institute.
> 
> OMG your daugther is one of the few people on Earth that I Envey!!! If I had it to do all over again, I would have done anything to go to VMI. Just shy of Jesus Christ, the only man that walked the earth that I could call a hero is Thomas Johnathan Jackson!


----------



## rufus

Thank you everyone for your understanding and support for everyone in the military. Remember "Freedom has a flavor that those who have not fought for will never taste". All those who have family in the sandbox, I pray for you daily, my step brother is going back for the third time next month as security police in the AF.


----------



## Irish Pixie

rufus said:


> KincoraFarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is inactive reserve (ROTC) with the Air Force, she'll be active next May when she graduates from the Virginia Military Institute.
> 
> OMG your daugther is one of the few people on Earth that I Envey!!! If I had it to do all over again, I would have done anything to go to VMI. Just shy of Jesus Christ, the only man that walked the earth that I could call a hero is Thomas Johnathan Jackson!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a nice Stonewall Jackson museum at VMI. Four of his cannon sit on the Parade Ground- he named them Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John. I think his is the most prominent statue as well, and sits in front of his arch going into Old Barracks. Jackson's war horse, "Little Sorrel" was sent back to VMI after his death and allowed to graze the Parade Ground, he's now stuffed and you can visit him at the museum.
> 
> One of the proudest moments of my life was when she received her VMI ring at the Ring Figure ceremony last November.
> 
> Stacy
Click to expand...


----------



## John Carter

My duaghter is in Iraq with an Oklahoma National guard.
She is Staff sgt in a transport company.
She has been there 10 months now.
Had more than a dozen IEDs go of near her vehicle.
For Christmas she asked me to get her a Kbar.
That made me both very proud and highly apprehensive.
Her unit comes home in June


----------



## peri_simmons

On 5-08-2006, My daughter was in USAF, she was deployed to Dover AFB,to identify the KIA's She is now out of the Af and now my son is about to be deployed in September to Iraq.

:shrug: 

I am very afraid for him. My daughter was tramitized by her service, and has not rrecovered fully although she has completed college had twins, and is going to law school soon. She still has diffuculty sleeping.

Pray for these men and women who are there!!!!


----------



## TomC

My son is active Air Force, 3 years left to go. Has been to the sandbox as have I. I did just shy of 25 years active and guard as a radio repairman and ended up as a medic.

Currently getting set up for retirement. Working a small homestead in NE TN.

Tom


----------



## Kris in MI

My son is now USMC. He arrived at San Diego yesterday, boot camp has begun.


----------



## rabbitgal

My cousin (staff sergeant, USAF) got back from his second trip to the sandbox a few months ago. He was bored to tears -- his DW was REALLY happy about that, LOL.


----------



## scgirl

My oldest son is USAF, stationed in Hawaii. He's planning on going career. 2nd son is looking at the Navy and will probably go in. 3rd son is Army and just got back from his 5th tour (usually 3-4 mos) in Iraq and already getting ready to go back again. He gets out next summer and is hoping to go to college, than maybe back in. 4th son (and last, lol) leaves for Navy basic on Oct 10. 

I, too, am a VERY PROUD mother.


----------



## maryeaudet

My oldest son is about to finish 4 years in the Air Force as a crew chief. He was in Iraq for awhile, but is now in Utah.
Husband and I are both vets both of us are children of vets.


----------



## heather

heather said:


> My brother was in the Air Force right out of high school -
> did his 4 yrs - then got his college degree & entered seminary -
> 
> Then he decided to rejoin the service -
> He joined the Army Special Forces and is at Ft Bragg -
> He just graduated Medic and is currently in language training -
> 
> I AM SO PROUD OF HIM


I was just re-reading this thread today -
My brother graduated from his complete special forces training at the end of May & is now in India for jungle training.

Every time I drive into town I pass a house that has a huge banner in the yard "Our Son Proudly Serves the USA in Iraq"

I think often about these young (and not so young  ) men & women who serve our country......May God Bless Them!


----------



## BlueFlames

Our youngest son is in the Air Force. just got back from Afghanistan.
Stationed at Hurlbert Field Fl.

I served 9 years in the Air Force and my dad was a Marine.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

moopups said:


> Please inform them of this site and the seperate site: http://groups.msn.com/homesteadvets The msn site has a place called TAD where those in service can write their words and give us a real bit of insite about what they are experiencing in conflict areas. There is also a chat portion where you and they can use free to communicate in real time. There are 20 boards covering various subjects available for everybodys use. Don't let them feel as if they are alone; that can cause major issues to exist while they are in stress.


 Sorry Moopups...I would like to find this site but it won't come up..... any ideas please? LQ


----------



## Sonshine

My dh is active duty Af, but right now is stateside. My dd is in AF basic training. Since she's following her dad's footsteps she's going into security forces. If something doesn't happen to end the war soon, she will probably be over there soon after she finishes tech school

I'm proud of my family and pray for our troops both stateside and over seas.


----------



## Pony

My DD is USAF, and we're very proud of her. Scared sometimes, but know that she is willing and proud to defend our country and freedom.

I mentioned in another post that her duty station will be in Turkey. Think I'll have to get a .wav of "Istanbul" to send along to her. 

Sonshine, what week of BMT is your DD in? Will you be able to make the grad ceremony? It's very impressive, and will make you even prouder.

Pony!


----------



## BaronsMom

DD - is Army National Guard and a senior in high school. She completed basic training at Fort Jackson, SC this summer and will go to her school (to be a medic) after graduation from high school. She loves it and looks forward to drill every month.

DS - Air Force ROTC. We'll be going to his detachment's dining out next week - a special evening for our entire family and we always enjoy it.

DH - retired USAF

Our local high school has a wonderful Veteran's Day program every year - and we'll be sure to be there, just like we have each year.


----------



## beanpole

Good Morning'
Just received e-mail from my son he is in the air force and at Fort Mcconnell
in Wichita Kansas. After news of family and new puppie we got the news
that he will be depoyed to Iraq close to the end of this year. He is pretty
excited to finally go and do his part. Said they will be on a base in Bagdad
and performing tasks related to is current job.


----------



## Sonshine

Sonshine said:


> My dh is active duty Af, but right now is stateside. My dd is in AF basic training. Since she's following her dad's footsteps she's going into security forces. If something doesn't happen to end the war soon, she will probably be over there soon after she finishes tech school
> 
> I'm proud of my family and pray for our troops both stateside and over seas.



Just wanted to give an update. My DD is stationed at Beal AFB, CA right now, will be deployed to Kuwait in August.


----------



## HorseGal

My husband is Active Duty National Guard, stateside for now. He just returned from Iraq in September and is leaving again in August for a year long tour or more. He may extend to do two tours back to back.


----------



## BlueFlames

We have a son who is stationed at Hurlbert Field Fl, and rotates
to Afghanistan on a schedule.
I have a nephew who leaves monday for training prior to deploying to Iraq.
Strangely enough he had done his 4 years and they recalled him from inactive reserve status and brought him back active duty.

Me, I spent 9 years in the Air Force in assorted and sundry places......


----------



## Susanne L.

My son is Army National Guard. He's an Iraq vet and will soon be deploying again. Hubby and I are very proud of him.


----------



## msta999

My nieces husband (Regular Army), my nephew (South Dakota National Guard) will be leaving in Feb.


----------



## heather

I re-visit this thread now & again

my brother's been in Afghanistan for a couple weeks now

I recently sent an email to some friends where I mentioned that I was proud of my brother

One person wrote back & said "WHY?!"

I didn't answer - if they don't understand, they don't understand

I'm a proud Army Special Forces Sister!


----------



## Susanne L.

heather said:


> I re-visit this thread now & again
> 
> my brother's been in Afghanistan for a couple weeks now
> 
> I recently sent an email to some friends where I mentioned that I was proud of my brother
> 
> One person wrote back & said "WHY?!"
> 
> I didn't answer - if they don't understand, they don't understand
> 
> I'm a proud Army Special Forces Sister!


Unless they have a friend or loved one serving many will not understand. I live in what we call the Happy Valley of MA. So many here don't understand.
Hubby and I served and both of our families have a long line of military service. We are extremely proud of our son that he is also serving.
Don't let it get to you. Just shrug it off and tal;k to those that do understand, it's the easiest way to go.


----------



## misplaced

my nephew is in the Marines and he is being deployed to Iraq at the end of this month for 6 months, and then after a visit home, he will be going to Afghanistan for a year.
I am very scared for him, and I will be worrying about him everyday he is gone. I sent him a link to the msn site


----------



## mamagoose

RL,

We know so many who have been and a few who still are deployed, including our Marine son who has been to Iraq too. Our son wears a wrist band with kia Marines from his squad always. I'll be thinking of your nephew and wishing him well and to return home unharmed. 

mamagoose


----------



## Sonshine

DH is on American soil, thank God. DD is in Kuwait.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

My younger brother Tim is in the Air Force stationed at Sheppard AFB in Texas. Not going overseas for a while, at least not until his schooling is done in about a year.

Kitty


----------



## toni48

Our son is on his second tour in Iraq. We're very proud of him. He won the Bronze star his first tour.


----------



## DMD Farms

I just tried this link from the first entry http://groups.msn.com/homesteadvets, it's closed, too bad thought my cousin would enjoy it!


----------



## Tegerian

I've been in for 21 years, 3 more till retirement.


----------



## Itsme

My son left for basic training last week.


----------



## Mc's Farm

I'm retired Air National Guard "weekend warrior" and full time federal civil service technician. Served proudly for 28 years. I salute all our brave men and women of the armed forces.

Mc


----------



## maxine

My Son is *Navy* since 2006..right now he's in Fort Jackson, SC, Army base training to go to Afghanistan..Have a cousin in Navy Seals for 20 years..Very proud of both of them and all the rest of our service men and women..


----------



## Jenn

My husband is probably in a plane from Kuwait to Iraq Camp Speicher right now. It's his first 'combat' tour (Bosnia was peace keeping) and probably the last overseas tour of his career. I am more worried about him there than I was about him in Alaska, and this is a year not half a year, so I'm more worried about the family (self included), but I can not claim the risk and worry so many of you have for your combat troops. After all DH will be stationed where they send troops for local R&R, and more importantly for our family he will have pretty good internet connections to stay in touch.

However his mom- an Army wife for decades- is going berzerk about this- she actually expected he would serve another two years (21 total then) without deploying to these wars. (I had just been wondering WHEN he would go there so this is a relief of that uncertainty.) And it may be hardest on his dad- who gets to hear his mom all the time complaining so bitterly about this. They are both pretty old and have health problems so it is not impossible that they might not survive this year- in fact because of that I will share his midtour leave with them instead of hogging it to ourselves as I might have had they been healthier or ten years younger.

DD8 and I are doing MnM jars- eating one every morning after putting in about 400. I am eating all the peanut ones first when I can reach them to get this jar looking empty quicker.

Oh I'm also a veteran with no combat service but have very few relatives or friends who are military. Of course many in our neighborhood have or are serving- that helps and makes the NE where I come from seem out of touch with reality. One wife I spoke to said her relatives thought her DH was selfish to be in the military and deploy away from them. Go figure. That's why even though he's a reservist she prefers to live at teh military base instead of at home when he's gone!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My oldest son is currently in *MARINE* boot camp.

Platoon 2146 Video My son is the Platoon Leader, and came out on top in one of the series. I'll find out in 10 day if he is the Company Honor man.

Today is the Confidence Chamber.

Around 0200 4 Aug 09 his company will begin the *Crucible*

Thursday morning, after completing The Reaper, he will be a newly minted Marine.

He is currently Reserves. Will finish his last year of college then change to active duty & MOS and OSC. He plans on being a career Marine.


----------



## lsulenes

I haven't posted for awhile partly because I have been busy completing my own Basic Training for the Army Reserves. I am a 40 yr old teacher, married mother of 3, who found enough information while researching for #1 DS's & nephew's enlistment in 2006 that I decided maybe I ought to serve my country also. It took me a bit to get things lined out, but I enlisted in March 2008 (age 38) & after a few delays, I shipped out for Basic Training @ Ft. Jackson, SC in May 2009. I turned 40 during Basic & although things were tough, I had a blast doing my training. {That may be because I'm a farm girl, hunter, etc. & love to learn new things} I was the 2nd to oldest person in my company (yes there was someone older than me & she was a Dr.) & all my battle buddies called me "Teacher". {Some of them didn't even have a clue what my name was} 

#1 DS went to Basic as a split option soldier between JR & SR years of HS & went back for AIT after graduation. He will have been in 3 yrs in Nov.

Nephew went straight through after graduation & he will have been in for 3 yrs in Nov as well.

#2 DS went with me to the MEPs station & while I was shipping out, he was prequalifying for service & went back up 2 weeks later to sign his contract to ship for Basic after graduation this year. 

DH did the split op route for the Army Reserve & then after we were married, he shifted over to active duty Air Force as a security policeman.

One of my graduating seniors last year enlisted & shipped out in July while I was gone. He is currently @ Ft. Benning, GA & will go on to AIT @ Ft. Lee, VA.

I have many older relatives that served in various wars/conflicts & some that were KIA. The unique thing about my family currently though is that not only are 3 of the 5 of my immediate family enlisted, we are all stationed in the same reserve unit as well as is my nephew & my student who will return close to Christmas this year. We have a small unit, but we all have different MOSs so none of us are in the same spot during drill, but we all ride together & save lots on gas money.

Proudly serving & committed to creating an awareness for our youth of correct information about our armed services. You would be amazed at the misinformation/misunderstanding that even adults have of what is involved in military service. No wonder so many nonmilitary parents "freak" out when their child shows an interest in serving their country. 

Thank you all for your own service. You rock & I'm so proud to call you my "battle buddies".:goodjob:

"Teacher"


----------



## Just Cliff

I got the call yesterday. My Daughter will be boots on the ground Wednesday morning from Kuwait!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Prayers for your daughter, Cliff. I set an alarm on my phone for 8:00 PM CST everynight to join in the collective prayers being said for our military personell & government leaders.

My son switched from USMC Reserves to Active Duty in February and is currently in the Asian Pacific.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

My nephew Matt is an Army chaplain currently in Iraq.


----------



## ServingHim

My husband is a combat trooper (Infantry) with the Army and just deployed to Iraq this month. This is his second tour but he is in a different area this time. He hasn't been there long enough to tell me if things are any different from the last time he was there, just over a year ago.


----------



## ThisLittlePiggy

I have 3 sons. The oldest just left for basic training this past week. The youngest recently returned from Iraq. The middle one did his tour and is back in blue jeans now. The other 2 are going career. Hubby was Spec. Ops sniper in Vietnam. When we took the last one to leave for basic training the recruiter looked at my 3 month old daughter and said &#8220;I guess I&#8217;ll be seeing her in 17 years or so&#8221; and I had to laugh because we do seem to have a pattern going.


----------



## TexasAggie

To all presently serving members, honorably discharged veterans, and retired veterans, "Thanks for your service." A LTC that worked for me for one yr is going to the theater in 3 months, and I just wrote up his PCS MSM.
I am a retired USAR member (28 yrs) with retired pay for 15ys of active duty in the Corps of Engineers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

OH RAH and a job Well Done for all our past and present military personell.

You are remembered and gratefully thanked on this and every day.


----------



## andiplus8

I am prior Navy and my eldest son is an Army National Guard Cavalry Scout. His troop leaves for Kuwait next March. The other troops are going to Afganistan so I was thankful for the Kuwait deployment even though he will be going back into Iraq to pick up military "debris". He will be deployed for a year. My knees and rug will be worn out by the time he gets back. He is only 19. He's still my baby. 
ANDI IN OK


----------



## poppyandnan

Our oldest son is stationed in Colorado right now, has been deployed to Iraq twice, once for 1 year then again for 15 months. They are now preparing to be deployed to Afganastain in April. We pray for our military continually.

AMERICA....land of the free...because of the brave!


----------



## twomeal

Those links don't work 

I'm Army Reserves and currently stationed in Baghdad. It's not a terrible place to be right now, although I would prefer to be home with my family. Love this site- it helps me remember what I'm doing this crap for. Husband is former infantry Marine.

I have it so much better than tons of people. Gotta remember that when I'm having not-so-great days.

Thanks to all the vets here.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Semper Fi TwoMeal

Or as us parents of Marines say "Semper Gumby" ... Always Flexible.

My son is currently Marine Reserve. He'll be going to OCS this fall if all goes well. Once he is an officer and his Marine obligation is covered, he's looking into other branches. He tells me he will have his first and only tattoo if he switches branches as an officer. That being on his right forearm so any time he has to salute anyone, they can see USMC on his forearm.

Gotta love it!

Thank you so much for your service, especially this time of year when separated from your loved ones. Please know that I and other folks on this forum pray for you and the others in our various branches of service.


----------



## 10ecn

All of our's are home this year. We hope and pray all of your's will return safely to you.


----------



## TexasAggie

I read on a news site that Dick Winters, Commander, E Co (Easy Company), 506th PIR, 101st Airborne Div died today. This was the commander of the unit in the Band of Brothers. RIP. 

LTC, EN, Ret


----------



## radavis

we have a son (he has 12yrs in) and one grand son (just coming out of boot camp) in the Army, the other grand son (he has 2Yrs in ) is in the Marine's

All gave Some
Some gave All
:drillsgt:


----------



## Chief Cook

My nephew is a marine!


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Yes 3 cousin's--- 1 Navy Seal---2 Special Ops


----------



## sapphira

3 nephews. 1 Army, 1 search and rescue Air Force, 3rd is in Afghanistan, Air Force. sapphira


----------



## CJBegins

My brother, sister,nephew and brother in law are/were army national guard. Hubby was in the army and my son is a Marine currently in Afghanistan. I am very proud of him for his service. He is due to come home sometime in April. Semper Fi, Son!


----------



## andiplus8

andiplus8 said:


> I am prior Navy and my eldest son is an Army National Guard Cavalry Scout. His troop leaves for Kuwait next March. The other troops are going to Afganistan so I was thankful for the Kuwait deployment even though he will be going back into Iraq to pick up military "debris". He will be deployed for a year. My knees and rug will be worn out by the time he gets back. He is only 19. He's still my baby.
> ANDI IN OK


My son was part of the troop that brought the other soldiers out of Iraq. He went on many night time scouts and was kept safe the whole time. I am so thankful! We will get to see him again in June God willing! He is still in Kuwait right now.


----------



## peri_simmons

Both my children, DS & DD, served in the Airforce. DS flight engineer, DD dental tech. DS has been deployed every year for seven years. 

DD now out, served 8 years, was [email protected] Dover before it was contracted out.


----------



## CGL2011

Nephew in army(artillery), another nephew in seal training, and niece in ROTC.


----------



## Qhorseman

My son did a tour in Iraq, come home was tranferred to the reserves and now they are working up for Afghanistan 

MACS USN Fleet Retired


----------



## keyhole

My son is in Afghanistan now with the 82nd Abn Div.


----------



## 2MileHigh

You know, I don't know anyone in the Service of our country today, and that's not just sad, but I believe a major reason why we allow ourselves to become involved in these crazy efforts to civilize the uncivilized. A draft would be a step in the right direction. Only with rare exception do our elected "leaders" face the loss of a son or daughter in military actions they involve us in. :grumble:


----------

